# Technology cherry popped. - I got a cell phone



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my first cellphone. 

Took me three attempts to get one that A: held charge B: connected to wireless. But now I got one. Now to find people to text


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol you have my number, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I mislaid it.... I might have pmed you my number.

and I am definitely clumsy...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like my last phone, went through 3 handsets in less than 2 weeks. Guy had never seen one of them come back much less 3 from the same guy. But it got me a much better phone and a good deal on a plan in the end.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Sunstar. Welcome back. Havn't seen you around in a while. Congrats on the cellphone. What phone did you get?

Don't know why this song came to mind when I read your posting. Must have been about the cherries.


----------

